# Paris - Scandinavian puppy lion trim



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Man, you groom her so well! I loove her rear angulation and the flare on her hocks! Amazing job! I'm doing the same with Vegas's topknot, but I'm trimming the front.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Amazing, I just loooooove Paris!!!!
Oh and you are so talented, are you sure you don't want to move to San Francisco???


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I changed the bright sunshine pics, but now I'm thinking I'll add them back in cos they do give a different angle, even if they're washed out...




























note she's not standing on level ground in ANY of these pics either! lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I just love Paris.. I wish I had your patience to grow hair. I get bored waiting and end up doing something with it before I get it to where I wanted to be. 

Oh and OMG you totally read my mind on my next dye job for Jazz haha. Guess I'll come up with something else  Well actually I'll have to since I just attempted a jazzed up English Saddle and I think I totaled her coat... maybe we will start over maybe we won't. Gonna sleep on it. Maybe it will look like something I can work with in the morning (if baby feels better)

What did you use to do the color this time?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't coloured her again wonder, this is the same colour from the 'PPP' thread, it's just faded to pink now


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> I haven't coloured her again wonder, this is the same colour from the 'PPP' thread, it's just faded to pink now


I must have missed that thread, I don't recall seeing the dye job before  I miss so much now a'days.



you know what, looking at the before and after I like this cut better than the Desi. Not that either one was done poorly of course, I just think this looks extra special. Kudos for coat upkeep. I can't find time to brush my own hair sometimes (like tonight)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for these pics! She looks beautiful as always.

I couldn't gear the rear angles on Sagan to really pop at all..either i'm not doing it right or maybe I just need to wait for him to grow! Either way i'll wait a few weeks let him grow some coat again and get bigger and see where I'm at.

I love these photos though, thanks again!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love this trim. I want to do this on Suri and have been planning on letting her grow out and schedule her to see the groomer BUT the heat here is pretty hot and worry it would be too much.

Paris looks grand!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I love the cut Paris looks great,I am starting an advanced grooming class this coming tuesday I only hope that I can be as talented as you some day with your scissors.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

This is one of my favorite clips! She already looks amazing and the color really makes it pop.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys  

lol wonder, I even posted the purple Paris pics on facebook! And yes, the desi WAS done badly there, so it's ok, I much prefer this trim too! LOL!

Aiden, I suspect that for Sagan he's still young, and young bodies tend to be 'thicker' sorta, and you can't always get that fine elegance to them yet!! I'm sure he'll look stunning when he has longer legs! LOL


I *am* quite pleased with how I got her rear this time, as last time it just didn't work properly (mind you, the entire groom didn't work properly!) so I do like it now... lol! I did give her a totally false butt though. LOL! I want that stupid band grown out; it's throwing off my lines when I'm trying to do her! It's nearly there...


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

I've said it before and I guess I'll just have to say it again, you are one talented lady! (can you tell I'm the color green) jealous, jealous jealous! I hope I can get to even half your level someday!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

She looks amazing, even if it's still growing in. I hope to grow Captain out into this trim. I'm just afraid I won't have the patience to comb/brush it out.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Amazing work :shock: the dye is perfect.

How do make her hair in rear look so poofy? I have a hard time on my pup XD


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww shucks. Thanks guys.  I have a loooong way to go (IMO!) in my scissoring skills etc, but I am pleased with how this groom is turning out. Yes I'm a decent groomer, but I'm still fairly 'new' to grooming too! Especially when compared to some of the amazing guys I see on the groomerforums who've been grooming for decades! Wow, I can't wait to be like that!!! lol



Sapphire-Light said:


> How do make her hair in rear look so poofy? I have a hard time on my pup XD


A good dryer! And a good brush... Puppy coat flops a lot, so I wouldn't expect that fullness in the hocks of a pup! 
To get the maximum effect from the hair though you are best to get it SUPER clean (use conditioner if you want, but be aware that it will generally make the coat softer/heavier/floppier too, so either use it and rinse well, don't use it at all, or use it and don't worry about poof! LOL) once it's really clean, stretch/fluff dry it (that is, use a heated dryer on a fairly low setting aimed in the one spot while you brush/stretch the coat as it dries) It's slow and tedious, but will get the best result for the most volume, especially if you are brushing UP as it dries!

I didn't bother though, the whole lot is dried with my force dryer, though I do brush while drying as well but I'm lazy and don't spend the time fluff/stretch drying unless it's for a competition/exam! lol.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved Paris in purple; love Paris in pink! I really enjoy seeing Paris and how you've groomed her each time.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

we're loving her cut!
I just shaved both of mine down (how could I missed the mat, mat, mats on my poor dogs' legs?) 

so I wish that we had beautiful long coats like Paris does!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> A good dryer! And a good brush... Puppy coat flops a lot, so I wouldn't expect that fullness in the hocks of a pup!
> To get the maximum effect from the hair though you are best to get it SUPER clean (use conditioner if you want, but be aware that it will generally make the coat softer/heavier/floppier too, so either use it and rinse well, don't use it at all, or use it and don't worry about poof! LOL) once it's really clean, stretch/fluff dry it (that is, use a heated dryer on a fairly low setting aimed in the one spot while you brush/stretch the coat as it dries) It's slow and tedious, but will get the best result for the most volume, especially if you are brushing UP as it dries!
> 
> I didn't bother though, the whole lot is dried with my force dryer, though I do brush while drying as well but I'm lazy and don't spend the time fluff/stretch drying unless it's for a competition/exam! lol.


Thanks for the help!!

My pup was scared of the hairdryer sound, he just found that the hair dryer is not going to eat him , LOL so now I can work more with it.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

You can look on line for a "happy hoodie" it covers the dogs ears so the noise does'nt bother them as much. I use them in my shop. Also when first training a dog to dryer you want to go on low speed and start at the rear and work your way forward. Gives them time to get used to the blowing and noise, and realize there not going to die from it! lol


----------

